# Show us your (retro) kids on bikes pics....



## GaryA (27 Aug 2015)

We all know how quickly ours kids change with their bikes as they progress, we probably all have pictures from the past, precious memories that bring a lump to the throat and tear to the eye...why not share them and wallow in personal and collective nostalgia?
So they may be faded or scanned or at low resolution, it doesnt matter...they may be quite 'ordinary' or a brief snapshot in time which now assume epic, almost sacred status in our lives.

When we were young...we shone like the sun!


----------



## GaryA (27 Aug 2015)

I'll kick it off with a few from the lads past:
(2007 on)


----------

